# Vacation Management Services Will Rent Your DRI Points



## NealD (Oct 30, 2016)

I am a long-time owner in DRI.  A few years ago I changed jobs and and found that I was no longer able to use all the points I own.  Three years ago I found Vacation Management Services.  They offer a free points rental program through their online vacation rental agency, Tripbound. They have been around for several years and have a small, friendly, and knowledgeable staff. You can authorize any number of points over to them and get paid for the points they use when booking vacations for traveling families. The best part is it's a FREE program; you never pay them a dime. They issue checks on a weekly basis and have never missed or been late on a payment to me. You can keep your points as you wish for personal travel and turn over the remainder to VMS. I highly recommend them if you are looking for a way to rent your unused points and would like some income to offset your maintenance fees.  I understand that their program also works for Club Wyndham and WorldMark points.

*[Link Deleted - first time poster recommending unknown company and asking people to "contact me."]*


----------



## nuwermj (Oct 30, 2016)

I wish this were a valid post, but I have my doubts.

In another forum I read: "a friend of mine just got their account suspended and reservations cancelled because [DRI] corporate says they were on redweek and airbnb."

DRI rules are clear: "the use of Points to reserve Accommodations or Other Redemption Opportunities for commercial purposes or for any other purpose other than the personal use of the Member or the Member’s family and guests is prohibited. Use by a Member of public advertising or an online website to seek renters shall be deemed a prohibited commercial use."


----------



## RLS50 (Oct 30, 2016)

nuwermj said:


> I wish this were a valid post, but I have my doubts.
> 
> In another forum I read: "a friend of mine just got their account suspended and reservations cancelled because [DRI] corporate says they were on redweek and airbnb."
> 
> DRI rules are clear: "the use of Points to reserve Accommodations or Other Redemption Opportunities for commercial purposes or for any other purpose other than the personal use of the Member or the Member’s family and guests is prohibited. Use by a Member of public advertising or an online website to seek renters shall be deemed a prohibited commercial use."


I was not aware of this?  I don't know much about points systems because I have never had the desire to convert deeded weeks, but isn't using points for rentals pretty common in Wyndham and Marriott systems and others?

Are there any other points systems outside of DRI where renting them is forbidden?


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 30, 2016)

I think all the other point systems that are based on a Trust rather than single deeded weeks, allow you to rent inventory that you reserve from the trust.  At this point Marriott seems to allow enrolled legacy owners to convert their week to points and then rent out whatever they reserve using points or to rent out and transfer the points themselves.  Bluegreen and Wyndham both allow it although they have made some moves to make it more difficult or expensive to do it and do have limits on the number of reservations you can have at a single resort at a time. I haven't heard of any of the smaller point mini systems prohibiting points based rentals.

Starwood and Hilton both prohibit deeded owners to reserve anything other than their home week and rent it out although other than the the printed warnings there isn't a lot of evidence that they actively go after those that violate those provisions.  I am not sure about Hyatt.


----------



## RLS50 (Oct 30, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> I think all the other point systems that are based on a Trust rather than single deeded weeks, allow you to rent inventory that you reserve from the trust.  At this point Marriott seems to allow enrolled legacy owners to convert their week to points and then rent out whatever they reserve using points or to rent out and transfer the points themselves.  Bluegreen and Wyndham both allow it although they have made some moves to make it more difficult or expensive to do it and do have limits on the number of reservations you can have at a single resort at a time. I haven't heard of any of the smaller point mini systems prohibiting points based rentals.
> 
> Starwood and Hilton both prohibit deeded owners to reserve anything other than their home week and rent it out although other than the the printed warnings there isn't a lot of evidence that they actively go after those that violate those provisions.  I am not sure about Hyatt.


Thanks for that summary.   There were plenty of reasons already not to convert a deeded week to DRI points, but this is another one in my opinion.


----------



## ndorow (Nov 7, 2016)

nhdorow said:


> I am a long-time owner in DRI.  A few years ago I changed jobs and and found that I was no longer able to use all the points I own.  Three years ago I found Vacation Management Services.  They offer a free points rental program through their online vacation rental agency, Tripbound. They have been around for several years and have a small, friendly, and knowledgeable staff. You can authorize any number of points over to them and get paid for the points they use when booking vacations for traveling families. The best part is it's a FREE program; you never pay them a dime. They issue checks on a weekly basis and have never missed or been late on a payment to me. You can keep your points as you wish for personal travel and turn over the remainder to VMS. I highly recommend them if you are looking for a way to rent your unused points and would like some income to offset your maintenance fees.  I understand that their program also works for Club Wyndham and WorldMark points.
> 
> *[Link Deleted - first time poster recommending unknown company and asking people to "contact me."]*


Yes, that was my first time posting on the TUG BBS but I have been a dues paying member of TUG for many years and have used TUG previously to rent my weeks.  The points buying program that Vacation Management Services offers is legitimate.  If you are interested, just go to their web site and see for yourself.  You won't make any money on the deal but what you get for your points may allow you to offset some of your maintenance fees.  I understand that DRI takes issue with owners who rent their weeks or points for a profit but I was not aware that they prohibited reservations for anything other than personal use.  Funny, that runs contrary to what the salesman who sold me additional points told me.  VMS has provided a means for me to get something back for my DRI points that I have been unable to use and I just wanted to bring it to the attention of other owners.  If it were not for the availability of this program then we would probably be taking advantage of DRI's buy back program.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 7, 2016)

Vacation management services is not an "unknown" company as Denise said

i do believe that diamond is doing their best to control renting so vacation management may not be taking on any new diamond accounts but they are looking for Wyndham and Worldmark 

Like the op I have found them to be great people to deal with


----------



## Hothgar (Nov 14, 2016)

We have rented through tripbound 4x now.  All in sedona,  all 5 day stays Sunday thru Friday


----------

